# No one ever said bubble hash didn’t taste or smell good



## SusanneH (Aug 19, 2021)

Just thought I’d check….

I made bubble hash a few weeks ago, and it tastes terrible and smells as bad! I hadn’t heard anything about it, so I thought I’d ask to see if I made some sort of mistake *don’t see how * to make it do that, but ???
My husband doesn’t smoke, so he _really _smells it.

Has this happened to anyone else & is it supposed to be that way? If not, what can I do to help it? We’re making more this weekend.

as always…thank you!

((((HUGS)))) and peace


----------



## pute (Aug 19, 2021)

Simple procedure, why don't you tell us what you did and we can tell you what you did wrong.  I smoke it every night and bed time.  Don't Go To Bed Without It.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 19, 2021)

Would also like to hear detailed Description of your process. Yes, a delightful bedtime smoke.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 20, 2021)

Do tell more please?
Did you let it dry out properly before storing it in a sealed container?


----------



## Bubba (Aug 20, 2021)

I was wondering. It can hold moisture if not allowed to dry. Then it can get smelly. Otherwise, should be a nice fresh smell, sort of a clean minty smell, which will vary from strain to strain.

It's got to be something in the procedure.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 20, 2021)

^^^That, in a nutshell. I've had some I could have sworn was dry enough until I compressed it and saw water coming out. Chop it up with a single edge razor blade, spread it out, and start over. If it's already got the hint of mold, it's too late. I'd eat it or use it for topicals.
Fresh bubble hash is a gift from the Gods.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 20, 2021)

Hello?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 20, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Hello?


----------



## pute (Aug 20, 2021)

Watch for mold.  If you put it in an airtight container before dry it will turn green.   MOLD!!


----------



## SusanneH (Aug 20, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Do tell more please?
> Did you let it dry out properly before storing it in a sealed container?



I dried it in the refrigerator after chopping it. But, none of the videos/posts mentioned anything about storing it in a sealed container. However, it tasted bad the first night, so that wouldn’t be the problem. .
thanks. I will store it in a sealed container .


----------



## SusanneH (Aug 20, 2021)

pute said:


> Watch for mold.  If you put it in an airtight container before dry it will turn green.   MOLD!!



No green. But no airtight container, either. I’ll do that next time. It tasted bad right away.

I dried it per the instructions: chopped it up, put in the refrigerator & then in the freezer for a little bit, and back in the refrigerator for a total of 5 days. I didn’t see or smell any mold, so not sure. It doesn’t taste like mold, just not good. After I smoke it, my mouth tastes like I smoked out of an old pipe.


----------



## SusanneH (Aug 20, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I was wondering. It can hold moisture if not allowed to dry. Then it can get smelly. Otherwise, should be a nice fresh smell, sort of a clean minty smell, which will vary from strain to strain.
> 
> It's got to be something in the procedure.
> 
> Bubba



I kept wondering about my procedure, but it dried in the refrigerator. There was no sign of moisture at all. It was chopped up right away & didn’t get smelly….just tastes bad (not a moldy taste, just bad.. certainly not clean). 

We’re going to make a new batch tomorrow with 1/2 lb, a lot more than the 3 oz we used the first time. I want to avoid the bad taste, but from what I’m seeing, I did it right, so I don’t know how else to do it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 20, 2021)

SusanneH said:


> No green. But no airtight container, either. I’ll do that next time. It tasted bad right away.
> 
> I dried it per the instructions: chopped it up, put in the refrigerator & then in the freezer for a little bit, and back in the refrigerator for a total of 5 days. I didn’t see or smell any mold, so not sure. It doesn’t taste like mold, just not good. After I smoke it, my mouth tastes like I smoked out of an old pipe.


Prob has a lot of chlorophyll in it, how much did you beat them greens?


----------



## pute (Aug 20, 2021)

Hmmm, I let my sit at room temperature for a few days then break it up and let it sit for a few more days then put it in a non air tight container.  I check several times to make sure it has enough fresh air to prevent mold.  I have never refrigerated or frozen hash.  Never thought about it. 

You never have told us how you do it.  Ice, Bubble Bags, two 5 gal buckets, mixer (I use a wooden spoon and 3 maybe 4 pulls.  Never fails.  Great smell, taste and knock out buzz.  I like it better than kief.....to harsh.


----------



## SusanneH (Aug 20, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Prob has a lot of chlorophyll in it, how much did you beat them greens?



What do you mean about ‘beat(ing) the greens? Do you mean how much & how did we ..oh what’s the word… i can’t think of it.. “work” the cannabis in the buckets? 

If that’s it, we did it by hand at first, and when got tired, put the wooden spoon on a drill & did that a few minutes. We ‘worked’ it for about 20 minutes.


----------



## SusanneH (Aug 20, 2021)

pute said:


> Hmmm, I let my sit at room temperature for a few days then break it up and let it sit for a few more days then put it in a non air tight container.  I check several times to make sure it has enough fresh air to prevent mold.  I have never refrigerated or frozen hash.  Never thought about it.
> 
> You never have told us how you do it.  Dry Ice, Bubble Bags, two 5 gal buckets, mixer (I use a wooden spoon and 3 maybe 4 pulls.  Never fails.  Great smell, taste and knock out buzz.  I like it better than kief.....to harsh.



OH,… regular ice, bubble bags, 2- five gal buckets, wooden spoon *by hand at first, and then on a drill in the end*.

All the videos/posts mentioned putting it in the refrigerator (some mentioned a small time in the freezer) to avoid mold. We live in a very humid area. Wouldn’t leaving it out make it more susceptible to mold?


----------



## pute (Aug 20, 2021)

Takes me all day.  Put you ice, product  and water in, mix, wait 2 hrs and pull.....repeat.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 20, 2021)

I follow the Subcool method shown in his video. Frozen fresh. Little ice in work bag bucket, weed, ice weed etc.

Add water put in fridge fort 30 mins. The water added is from a large bowl with ice to cool it. Take out of fridge and mix, using the two "strokes" subcool used. One a stabbing motion, the other a stiring motion to bring material up off the bottom.

Run a little water as bag is raised and allowed to drain. Set aside to thaw, then intopot with water and butter.

The bucket of trichomes is then poured into another bucket fitted with 190 bag. That too goes in butter pot. Then poured back into other bucket with 160. That goes in butter pot as well.

I then repeat with 120, 90, 73, 45 and 25.

120 and 25 both bubbled, but we're not the quality of the 90, 73, and 45. 

Bubba


----------



## pute (Aug 20, 2021)

Hmmm....sounds like a lot of work to me.  I keep it simple with the same results.   By the way, if I tried to put bubble hash mix in Mrs Putes frig I would have had my pecker cut off.  I think those extra steps are not necessary.   Plus I dry my sugar leaves and then crush into power the best I can before putting into my working bag.  Keep it simple.  

Probably not a popular thing but I never liked subcool's pot anyway.....lots agree with me.  Beautiful plant....no kick.


----------



## SusanneH (Aug 20, 2021)

pute said:


> Hmmm....sounds like a lot of work to me.  I keep it simple with the same results.   By the way, if I tried to put bubble hash mix in Mrs Putes frig I would have had my pecker cut off.  I think those extra steps are not necessary.   Plus I dry my sugar leaves and then crush into power the best I can before putting into my working bag.  Keep it simple.
> 
> Probably not a popular thing but I never liked subcool's pot anyway.....lots agree with me.  Beautiful plant....no kick.




I like simple. 

And, I don’t have any more room in my refrigerator right now, so I was wondering about that, too.

So, I think I’ll look at the videos (I think it was you & one other) that were offered on another thread. I haven’t had time to look at them & we’re going to make the next batch tomorrow. …nothing like waiting until the last minute! .(the emojis are grayed out…).

Interesting about the sugar leaves. I don’t really have normal leaf structure this year. They flowered early…wayyy early, and the buds grew all up the stems instead of on the ends. They didn’t form into tight buds, but almost like popcorn buds. Some also either matured or started to die early, and I had to cut them early….SO, I’ve frozen those fresh..something I’ve never done. Tomorrow’s batch will be made with dried as I have a lot left from last year…buds & ‘hash’ (labeled that way only because I didn’t manicure it so well). White Widow also didn’t really have popcorn buds last year, so it’s mostly buds that just aren’t manicured so much. This year, I’ll have more ‘trim’… more odd stuff. Only about 5 of my original (out of 24 that lived) plants are growing like ‘regular’ plants, and aren’t near maturity. The rest have buds all up the stems and are maturing about a month early. I also planted 10 more when I saw what was happening & was told they’d probably die, so I have a lot to do in the next couple of months, as the first ones are going to mature starting next week, and will continue through at least Sept; then, the new plants will probably mature in November. Long harvest! And, a lot of work with all those little buds! I’m leaving a lot of the leaves next to the buds on because they do have ‘sugar’ on them, just not the normal shape of sugar leaves…longer.

Strange year!


----------



## Bubba (Aug 20, 2021)

It's in the fridge 30 mins folks, not the end of time! I find if this isn't done and mixture kept as cold as possible, my bags, at least the 25, 45, 73 and 90 feel sticky....this is from tricks softening....I prefer they stay hard and pass through the mesh. 

Grinding anything to powder before work bag doesn't yield clean trics for me, it produces a dark green in color result, that personally I prefer to "clean" or "clear" bubble. It's like dark Afghan hash. I find it pleasant, Delicious and easier to deal with than the more pure trichome stuff that bubbles well.

Haven't had any that smelled bad though...hope your new batch is improved.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Aug 20, 2021)

Have you got bubble bags? 4 of them working bag at 220 and three others 25 73 and 120 are what I use.  Start with the 25 put it in the bucket then 75 and 120.  Finally pour a couple of gallons of water R/O preferably in  the bucket.  Then put you plant material and ice in the working bag in the bucket....stir until it bubbles.....repeat every 15 to 20 minutes. Two hrs later do a pull.  Working bag first .....let drain and do each until it drains....hash will be on the screen....scrape it and put it on a silk screen with a paper towel under for drainage.  Put it all back and stir as before......do this 3 or fr times. 

Clean up your mess......ha ha.

Don't squeeze the bags or you will get plant material like Bubba said.


----------



## pute (Aug 20, 2021)

Between me and Bubba you should have great hash. Ha ha.


----------



## SusanneH (Aug 20, 2021)

@pute, Those are exactly the ones I used: work bag 220 & 25, 73, 120 & 160.

We DID have trouble getting it to bubble when we were stirring, but we were stirring by hand. Once we put the wooden spoon on a drill, we got bubbles. 

I hadn’t heard about the “two hours later’. That, I didn’t do. I only let it sit for 15-20 minutes (I learned most from videos on You Tube) , ..no, I take that back. Just checked my notes and it was only 10-15 minutes. So, I guess 2 hours will make a difference? *We did all the other the same as you explained. 

I guess if we have to wait 2 hours for each time, and do it 3 times, that’s  6 hours waiting time…. Better start a little earlier in the day . (No emojis..I’m lost!..they’ve been grayed out the last two replies).

Thank you so much for your help. I’ll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## SusanneH (Aug 20, 2021)

OH!
The one thing we had a difference on is in finishing. I noticed one of you mentioned (sorrry too tired to look) not to put it in the refrigerator when drying.

Any suggestions or run-through on drying after I’m through.

Thanks again. This one’s going to be a full half pound of cannabis, so however it comes out, I’ll be putting up with for awhile!


----------



## pute (Aug 20, 2021)

Have fun.....stir it aggressively until it by bubbles.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 20, 2021)

pute said:


> Have fun.....stir it aggressively until it by bubbles.


I used a paint stirrer on a 1/2 drill
weeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## pute (Aug 20, 2021)

Good point Roster but I concur with Bubba. I got all type of plant material doing this.  Sure is easier on the back.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 20, 2021)

pute said:


> Good point Roster but I concur with Bubba. I got all type of plant material doing this.  Sure is easier on the back.


I did it that way once now I do the spoon too
Love how big my arm has gotten


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 20, 2021)

My dedicated cement mixer works great! Ask Yoop.

I've never tried to dry hash in a refrigerator. I chop it up, spread it out in a Pyrex dish, and let it dry. If I lived where my house was humid, I'd make sure there was air circulating via a ceiling fan/anything as long as it's not on warp speed and blowing my goodies all over.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 20, 2021)

It does jack up the kitchen pretty good!
A good mess had by all.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 20, 2021)

I air dry, chopped up on hard surface.

Bubba


----------



## SusanneH (Aug 21, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> My dedicated cement mixer works great! Ask Yoop.
> 
> I've never tried to dry hash in a refrigerator. I chop it up, spread it out in a Pyrex dish, and let it dry. If I lived where my house was humid, I'd make sure there was air circulating via a ceiling fan/anything as long as it's not on warp speed and blowing my goodies all over.



SO….no refrigerator & it will not get mold? ……it’s going to be a lot and I sure don’t want to mess it up. Right now it’s 92%  humidity here outside. Inside is 56%. 

I’ll give it a try. Wish me luck.


----------



## SusanneH (Aug 21, 2021)

My husband wanted to use a large paint mixer instead of a wooden spoon on the drill. I thought it was going to be too rough. It would have to be done only in the bucket as it would tear up the bag. I saw someone do it on a video, and I could see it for the first time, but I don’t think I’d want to take it out of the bag for the 2nd & 3rd times.

Also, it seems like it would ‘beat’ it too much. 

So, he finally bent to my will, and bought a 12” long ‘paint mixer’ with flexible fins on the end, which looks like it will be gentle enough. Our small (maybe the smallest one!) Walmart only had wide-handled wooden spoons. He would have had to drive to the next town to get a wooden spoon……SO, this will do fine.


----------



## SusanneH (Aug 21, 2021)

pute said:


> Takes me all day.  Put you ice, product  and water in, mix, wait 2 hrs and pull.....repeat.



Curious . I’ve looked & looked, and can’t find anything that mentions letting it wait/rest more than about 20 minutes tops. It’ll take six hours just waiting PLUS everything else. If it makes a difference, I’ll be glad to do it  ; but, if not…..

??
Thanks again


----------



## Bubba (Aug 22, 2021)

SusanneH said:


> My husband wanted to use a large paint mixer instead of a wooden spoon on the drill. I thought it was going to be too rough. It would have to be done only in the bucket as it would tear up the bag. I saw someone do it on a video, and I could see it for the first time, but I don’t think I’d want to take it out of the bag for the 2nd & 3rd times.
> 
> Also, it seems like it would ‘beat’ it too much.
> 
> So, he finally bent to my will, and bought a 12” long ‘paint mixer’ with flexible fins on the end, which looks like it will be gentle enough. Our small (maybe the smallest one!) Walmart only had wide-handled wooden spoons. He would have had to drive to the next town to get a wooden spoon……SO, this will do fine.


Just beat in in a clean bucket.  i just do it by hand, but usually 2 oz or so. 4 oz was most I did at once. Then pour it into another identical bucket with the work bag.  I always use two buckets.  I dont fit them all on one bucket and pour once, I pour through one, pull it and set to drain. then fit the next bag on the empty bucket, pour, lift.  Fit next bag to empty bucket, pour, lift and so on.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 22, 2021)

SusanneH said:


> Curious . I’ve looked & looked, and can’t find anything that mentions letting it wait/rest more than about 20 minutes tops. It’ll take six hours just waiting PLUS everything else. If it makes a difference, I’ll be glad to do it  ; but, if not…..
> 
> ??
> Thanks again


That's all I do, 20- 30 mins. Just keep it cold.  Letting this mix warm up is not a good thing. Tricomes respond easily to heat and cold.  Cold brisk water keeps them solid, even finger tip heat can soften and melt them...sticky is not good with bubble.

Bubba


----------



## SusanneH (Aug 22, 2021)

Bubba said:


> That's all I do, 20- 30 mins. Just keep it cold.  Letting this mix warm up is not a good thing. Tricomes respond easily to heat and cold.  Cold brisk water keeps them solid, even finger tip heat can soften and melt them...sticky is not good with bubble.
> 
> Bubba



Good point about keeping it cold. I was thinking about so many things, and had watched so many videos; read so many posts, etc….that my brain is mush just from all of that. 

We’re in the middle of it right now, and it’s ‘resting’ for the 20 minutes (we had already decided on that  ). so, I stopped to see if there was an answer. Thanks for taking the time once again to help on both counts.

We used 8 oz, and WOW, did it ever take a long time (AND was SO heavy for most of that time!) for BOTH of us shaking that 25 micron bag to get it to drain! I see why you don’t do more than 4 oz at once . 

Thanks again for your help! Maybe someday I’ll know enough to share something with you.

Peace


----------



## pute (Aug 22, 2021)

Hope you are having fun....supposed to be like that.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 22, 2021)

SusanneH said:


> Good point about keeping it cold. I was thinking about so many things, and had watched so many videos; read so many posts, etc….that my brain is mush just from all of that.
> 
> We’re in the middle of it right now, and it’s ‘resting’ for the 20 minutes (we had already decided on that  ). so, I stopped to see if there was an answer. Thanks for taking the time once again to help on both counts.
> 
> ...


I'm betting you are learning alot right now! 8 oz is a lot of work. I'm assuming 5 gallon bags?  

I took my left over work bag of beaten weed let ice thaw threw it in stockpot ( the weed not the work bag!) with more water and a big glob of butter. Simmer for a long time at low heat stirring.

Then strain, squeeze, glass bowl with plastic top and pop in fridge for butter to harden.

Water and trash will be under the butter, dump it.
Bubba


----------



## SusanneH (Aug 22, 2021)

[{{{{{{embarrassed}}}}}}}

In doing our bubble hash, I was going over my notes this morning, and BOOM!, it struck me, I left out an important part last time……drying the hash right after putting it on the micron screen/before chopping it….as in blotting it. I was checking the videos to find anything that might help (my poor old brain needs a boost or two or three..LOL), and it came right at the point where a guy was using (something wasteful, but useful) a blotter to dry his hash, and I think that’s the reason mine didn’t taste good. I’ll know in about 5-7 days . 

So, I’ve been dutifully blotting today. We’re on our 2nd run….the 25 micron screen bag is kicking our butts…we’ve had to stop halfway and set it in another bucket because our muscles are gone. Next time, it’ll be only 4 oz, not 8! We’re ‘too old for this shit’, so to speak. (Not too old to smoke it, though!) …boy, I miss the emojis. I count on them for expression. 
Anyone know why they aren’t there for replies? Are they supposed to be?

So, there’s my confession ((embarrassed again}}. Live and LEARN! And, I’m not too embarrassed to admit my mistakes .


----------



## Bubba (Aug 22, 2021)

SusanneH said:


> [{{{{{{embarrassed}}}}}}}
> 
> In doing our bubble hash, I was going over my notes this morning, and BOOM!, it struck me, I left out an important part last time……drying the hash right after putting it on the micron screen/before chopping it….as in blotting it. I was checking the videos to find anything that might help (my poor old brain needs a boost or two or three..LOL), and it came right at the point where a guy was using (something wasteful, but useful) a blotter to dry his hash, and I think that’s the reason mine didn’t taste good. I’ll know in about 5-7 days .
> 
> ...


You can buy for 300 bucks or so, and I'm betting there is a cheap china source, for a little rv washing machine type gadgut. I'm thinking of getting 1 gallon bags for my personal use, 5 is a little big, but I do like a big work bag.

After pressing leave it out to dry. Keep chopping it up and letting it dry until like sand, and dry. If you shut it up early, it will stink. Wet organic stuff...yup. if let go it will mold, then pitch it. If just smelly, spread it out and keep chopping. As it dries it will get sand like. It should de stink. If not, pitch or whatever.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 22, 2021)

8 oz should be a nice yield.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 22, 2021)

Bet you sleep well tonight!

Bubba


----------



## pute (Aug 22, 2021)

I finally did a search and found a pic of the last batch I made.  3 pulls, 3 bags.  If I remember right that is 26 grams.  Just under an oz.


----------



## SusanneH (Aug 22, 2021)

Bubba said:


> You can buy for 300 bucks or so, and I'm betting there is a cheap china source, for a little rv washing machine type gadgut. I'm thinking of getting 1 gallon bags for my personal use, 5 is a little big, but I do like a big work bag.
> 
> After pressing leave it out to dry. Keep chopping it up and letting it dry until like sand, and dry. If you shut it up early, it will stink. Wet organic stuff...yup. if let go it will mold, then pitch it. If just smelly, spread it out and keep chopping. As it dries it will get sand like. It should de stink. If not, pitch or whatever.
> 
> Bubba


[QUOTE="Bubba,

Yeah, I’ve looked at those washing machines in the videos. It would make it easier, and after this, I’m considering it. The mixing isn’t the hardest part…it’s the draining of the 25 micron bag. LOL! Both of us shaking it is a funny picture. We’re just about to do the 3rd and last run. 
Looking at the yield, I would have expected more from 8 oz, but I’ll know more when I weight it after it’s dry. Last time I got 10:1 ratio, same as the ISO hash I’ve been making …but, I had to make it every four days because I use .3gms every night to sleep, and it makes a gm each time. I can double everything except the coffee filter….maybe go to a restaurant supply house. Get paper and permanent filters there. ..but, bubble hash is so much easier to work with…not so sticky!


----------



## SusanneH (Aug 22, 2021)

pute said:


> I finally did a search and found a pic of the last batch I made.  3 pulls, 3 bags.  If I remember right that is 26 grams.  Just under an oz.



Looks great! How large were the 3 bags? Curious….comparing to what I’m getting here today. We’re not quite through…one more run.


----------



## pute (Aug 22, 2021)

They are made to fit over a 5 gal bucket.


----------



## SusanneH (Aug 22, 2021)

pute said:


> I finally did a search and found a pic of the last batch I made.  3 pulls, 3 bags.  If I remember right that is 26 grams.  Just under an oz.



I’m curious how much weed you used ( I thought you meant 3 bags of weed  ).

And, just for added ….yes, I’m being a pain in the a$$, , but we just finished, and I’ve been pressing my hash with the screen folded over & a rag , pushing down; coffee filters wrapped over tp …both over & over, and none of it is anywhere near dry enough to chop. It sticks to the razor blade. When I put it in the freezer/refrigerator last time it was.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 22, 2021)

Chop it anyways. Just rake it off the blade with a thumb nail. Spread it out, let it set for awhile, and chop it again. Repeat as necessary.

For half of that $300, you can buy a cheap Chinese cement mixer. Does a lot better job and quicker to boot.

I always put the drying screen on a stack of paper towels/folded towel for a bit until it's time to put it on a tray and start chopping.


----------



## pute (Aug 22, 2021)

3 bags of pot....holly s.  Hope the bags weren't to big....you plugged all the holes.......  make sure you rinse out the bags and un plug the holes.  

That is alright you are still gonna get a harvest.  Listen to Hippie.  Next batch will be better.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 23, 2021)

Susanne Believes in this philosophy 




I hope it turns out dream smoke for you


----------



## SusanneH (Aug 23, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Chop it anyways. Just rake it off the blade with a thumb nail. Spread it out, let it set for awhile, and chop it again. Repeat as necessary.
> 
> For half of that $300, you can buy a cheap Chinese cement mixer. Does a lot better job and quicker to boot.
> 
> I always put the drying screen on a stack of paper towels/folded towel for a bit until it's time to put it on a tray and start chopping.



I had already finished by the time I got this….I was so tired, I just put it in the freezer. My husband googled ‘how to dry hash’, and almost everything he found said put it in the freezer. Since it was still so wet & I was ‘turning in’ for the evening (as in stopping working), I did. So, I’ll either chop it today, or scrape it on a fine shredder like they mentioned….I’m not sure.

At the same time, my garden is starting to mature & I took down a large part of a small plant this morning. they’re small due to the early flowering. Many didn’t grow past 3 ft, and just have the buds growing up the stems….strange. they aren’t nice, tight buds like normal. I’ve at least got some plants that will be all right from the first planting, and 10 more plants I planted in May that will be due in November, I’m guessing. Never planted that late before, but was told many of these would just die…they didn’t …but, didn’t grow right, either…

 Back to work…that’s all I do lately. I’m also a housewife..as in laundry, vacuuming, changing sheets, etc, etc, etc, etc…..whew…and, I’m getting too old for it! I’m just an old (and chronicallly ill) hippie that wants to sit back and enjoy nature.. It’s too hot here to go outside after 10am anyway, so nature will be here after harvest…LOL. Maybe I will be, too.


----------



## SusanneH (Sep 4, 2021)

Here we are two weeks later. Bubble hash was chopped up; some was grated *looked nice, like grains of sand*, but didn’t finish all of it, as I had put it all together and some was Just left chopped up. (Last time I smoked it all separate & even the 160 rolled out just fine and smoked  just as well as the rest…so, I saw no harm in putting it together.)

Since I was harvesting. And harvesting. And so on and on and on…., I tried to roll it out and my strength gave way, so after getting enough rolled out to smoke, I let the rest wait until I got my husband to do it. He did a much better job than I (stronger!). 

This time, it smelled great all the way & when I smoked it, all was good…..the first night..then, it started smelling bad, and now, now that it’s been rolled out for a week, it smells awful again when I smoke it.

SO, did I make a mistake when I put it in the freezer after rolling it out? I folded it loosely in wax paper & put it in the freezer & each day, it’s smelled worse. Is that not how I should have stored it?…..I get my ‘education’ from posts and videos, and that’s not always good. I’ve been too busy to just google it, which I should do now (I’m taking the day off from going to the garden to get more…I’ve been harvesting for a couple of weeks now, and yesterday, what was left on the plants I’ve been cutting only had cloudy trichomes, so, I’ll go again tomorrow. Need some rest! My arms, hands, fingers, …you name it..HURT! (I have fibromyalgia, and this is way over the limit of my normal capabilities!, but gotta get it done. I’ll rest when it’s over for a few months before I have to plant again .)

thanks for reading all this, and if anyone can help, I’d sure accept it. I’ve now got a couple of months of bubble hash that will taste bad (and, as my husband says- he has to put his head under the covers when I smoke it, it’s so bad!)…


----------



## pute (Sep 4, 2021)

Check out the tread "Making Bubble Hash" (my way).  

Sticky in the Coffee Table


----------



## SusanneH (Sep 4, 2021)

pute said:


> Check out the tread "Making Bubble Hash" (my way).
> 
> Sticky in the Coffee Table


Thanks, I will. I actually have time today. Took the day off from harvesting as I only got 2 hours sleep after waking up in BIG pain & stiffness from clipping for so long. The trichomes were only cloudy on the plants I’ve been working on when I was out there yesterday, so I get a break when I desperately need it   .

thanks, looking forward to it.


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol (Sep 5, 2021)

Source Girl Scout Cookies GSC 22% Thc 
…Ice water hash…aging 9 months to one year, exquisite smell & taste…potent.






FROM THIS 




GSC Auto Garden of Green


----------



## pute (Sep 5, 2021)

I just break mine into small clumps to avoid mold.   That is to pretty to smoke.


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol (Sep 5, 2021)

pute said:


> I just break mine into small clumps to avoid mold.   That is to pretty to smoke.


You’re absolutely right, I just do it to have fun kind of a novelty 
(But the taste is good)


----------



## SusanneH (Sep 7, 2021)

pute said:


> I just break mine into small clumps to avoid mold.   That is to pretty to smoke.



That’s what I’ll do next time. I pressed it, like I mentioned, and it tasted great at first. I put it in the freezer after pressed, and now it’s tasting awful

Now that it’s been in the freezer, can it be taken out & at least not get worse?….. I don’t know. It’s a LOT of hash!


----------



## my my (Sep 7, 2021)

I discovered French's way several years ago... before you had to confirm your of legal age on youtube...


i normally put mine in the fridge to dry out... then into a ziplock bag and use HOT water from the coffee maker and roll it with a glass wine bottle as the (rolling pin)...


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 7, 2021)

I'd take a little out of the freezer and chop it up and let it get thoroughly dry for a few days and see if the taste got better or worse. If it's better, I'd do the same for the rest. If it's worse, I'd just use the stuff for making butter or other edibles if it tastes too bad to smoke.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 7, 2021)

Maybe you should try pute's dry ice keef recipe?

Bubba


----------



## SusanneH (Sep 7, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Maybe you should try pute's dry ice keef recipe?
> 
> Bubba


Dry ice i a bit hard to get near here. Maybe I’ll see. Who knows .


----------



## SusanneH (Sep 7, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I'd take a little out of the freezer and chop it up and let it get thoroughly dry for a few days and see if the taste got better or worse. If it's better, I'd do the same for the rest. If it's worse, I'd just use the stuff for making butter or other edibles if it tastes too bad to smoke.



Can’t hurt . Thanks


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol (Sep 9, 2021)

SusanneH said:


> That’s what I’ll do next time. I pressed it, like I mentioned, and it tasted great at first. I put it in the freezer after pressed, and now it’s tasting awful
> 
> Now that it’s been in the freezer, can it be taken out & at least not get worse?….. I don’t know. It’s a LOT of hash!


I am not sure what kind of pressing you did, did you heat it to the point where you turned it to black hash, which does have a different taste(I usually only do that when I’m working with dry Kief, for instance-after done making bubble hash I dried the used weed on large cardboard PCs & when dry I use it again for lower quality dry sift, I am always amazed how much more Keith is still there, Then put it in a press and put the press in 190° water
Pull the keif  out and roll it with a large dough roller— then back to the press again and heated & done black hash !)

Bubble hash, like you I spread out on 25 µm screen NOT CLUMPS, but flat 1/8” or so & Press with paper towels & then place screens with kief on my bud drying rack & Cover gently with parchment paper (just to prevent dust) & dry in dark cool area. But again, I’ve pressed as much water out of it as I could. As long as air can circulate around the top and bottom I personally have never had a mold problem… after drying five or six days I will place kief in parchment packets, put them in my bamboo Asian Steemer after I have created steam and let them sit in there for about 45 seconds to one minute.
Then pull out and roll them with a large roller of any kind doesn’t have to be heated… releaseing all those wonderful Terps & oils…I will roll for probably 5 to 7 minutes… depends on quantity… now I will start to work the keif in my hands, And finally into a log & then compress log into rough HASH ball shape and start rolling away next 20-30 minutes .
((if you have no interest in making balls, simply put your rolled Keif into a press tube, box etc no more heat needs to be applied))

Freezer, i’ve never had a problem with storing herb or hash in the freezer if it’s properly sealed in a mason jar (prevent moisture release) & I usually vacuum pack first, then jar, if I know I can’t use it up over the next year which is usually the case…!!!
Although herb and Hash have most of the moisture removed, you still have some in any product with proper curing. Not enough for mold, but flavor sustainment. You want to preserve this when freezing.
Also, my herb & Hash will cure in dark cool area for Herb-4 months or so & Hash up to one year before freezer time.
But, that’s me everyone has different practices


----------



## pute (Sep 9, 2021)

Good post^^^^


----------



## SusanneH (Sep 10, 2021)

Extractminussixtyethanol said:


> I am not sure what kind of pressing you did, did you heat it to the point where you turned it to black hash, which does have a different taste(I usually only do that when I’m working with dry Kief, for instance-after done making bubble hash I dried the used weed on large cardboard PCs & when dry I use it again for lower quality dry sift, I am always amazed how much more Keith is still there, Then put it in a press and put the press in 190° water
> Pull the keif  out and roll it with a large dough roller— then back to the press again and heated & done black hash !)
> 
> Bubble hash, like you I spread out on 25 µm screen NOT CLUMPS, but flat 1/8” or so & Press with paper towels & then place screens with kief on my bud drying rack & Cover gently with parchment paper (just to prevent dust) & dry in dark cool area. But again, I’ve pressed as much water out of it as I could. As long as air can circulate around the top and bottom I personally have never had a mold problem… after drying five or six days I will place kief in parchment packets, put them in my bamboo Asian Steemer after I have created steam and let them sit in there for about 45 seconds to one minute.
> ...



Thanks for all the good information. 
I pressed it with a glass rolling pin filled with water; in microwave until almost boiling. It pressed to dark brown, but not nearly black. Then into the freezer. 

I haven’t worked with kief before, though. Haven’t had enough patience (or, energy left after everything, and still more to go) to sift it out *mostly no energy due to illness*. I need to work on trying it. .

thanks again. I’ll re-read all of this before I make it again.


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol (Sep 10, 2021)

SusanneH said:


> Thanks for all the good information.
> I pressed it with a glass rolling pin filled with water; in microwave until almost boiling. It pressed to dark brown, but not nearly black. Then into the freezer.
> 
> I haven’t worked with kief before, though. Haven’t had enough patience (or, energy left after everything, and still more to go) to sift it out *mostly no energy due to illness*. I need to work on trying it. .
> ...


ever have any questions just ask, wish you the best with your illness.

I’ve seen some people take a concrete or paint paddle mixer I think is best with 2 mixing blades attached to a drill to mix up the ice and herb in the bucket… versus using physical energy. (But, they also sell these bubble washing machines for a couple hundred dollars, That do about all the work for you.)

Here is a pic of a cheap little pastry press I use with kief sometimes (I mentioned in my previous notes) I like it because it’s not too wide like some hash presses & heats all the kief up (then roll once & put back in press reheat & press then put press in fridge for 10 min to cool & eject).

Lower quality kief & higher quality.
The water in the glass jar is heated to about 180 -190f in the microwave, and I only leave the press in it for about 45 seconds to a minute, using the extruder with the one teeny hole in it and a couple round pieces of parchment paper to keep water from getting in to press ! Also if you ever use one of these it’s aluminum not steel so if you ever press the handle to hard will break believe me I know
 ;(from experience.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 12, 2021)

Lots of admiration from me. 
Some great knowledge here. 
I rarely look at any "How-To" threads as it tends to make me envious & I don't have the money or means to try hash-making etc. 
Fortunately my humble home grown Lady Jane does the job for me. 
Butt....  I'd love to play around in this arena 
Kudos


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol (Sep 12, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> Lots of admiration from me.
> Some great knowledge here.
> I rarely look at any "How-To" threads as it tends to make me envious & I don't have the money or means to try hash-making etc.
> Fortunately my humble home grown Lady Jane does the job for me.
> ...


Nothing wrong with home grown lady…
I love these inexpensive little glass 4 hitter chillums they have now, on line cheap 
5-$6 ea., or cheaper. (I actually have been smoking more herb now than Hash because of these nice little hitters)

pic


----------



## SusanneH (Dec 11, 2021)

I realize this is an old thread, but I finally found out the reason for the awful taste. Someone actually mentioned it in either this &/or another thread.

It’s due to the fact that I’m using year-old weed. The first 2 batches I made were from stuff I grew in 2020. They tasted terrible. Then we made some from fresh frozen….WOW, that tasted great!!!!!

Last week we made more from 2020’s stuff, and it tastes bad again. Now, I know. BUT, I still have 31 oz left from 2020 and there is NO way I can throw it out. I have to smoke .35+ gms a night to sleep due to pain. 

Due to problems with my grow this year, I only got 38.5 ozs, even though I had four strains! (We had early flowering when they were only 8-12 inches high—NON auto flowering! And, I’ve never seen anything like it. They were stunted and grew strangely. I lost 5 plants, and planted 10 more that didn’t get to grow as much as they should before they started to flower…anyway….) SO, my point is I need it all. I decided to go back and forth, using old and new. That way the new stuff won’t be old by the time I use it ….I’m so smart…..hee hee.

just thought I’d update my dilemma. No dilemma anymore; just stinky hash.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 11, 2021)

SusanneH said:


> I realize this is an old thread, but I finally found out the reason for the awful taste. Someone actually mentioned it in either this &/or another thread.
> 
> It’s due to the fact that I’m using year-old weed. The first 2 batches I made were from stuff I grew in 2020. They tasted terrible. Then we made some from fresh frozen….WOW, that tasted great!!!!!
> 
> ...


Sue how are you storing your weed?
I store in glass mason jars in freezer as well as seal a meal bags vacuumed down of almost all air and into a storage freezer,
a yr later still smokes the same.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 11, 2021)

While anything is possible, I don't think that's it. It is your process. I have been able to replicate your problem. I just took a small amount of just strained bubble, and sealed it up. Smelled horrible in a few days. I wouldn't smoke that, it's starting to rot 

Try this one time. While it's on the pad, fold pad/screen over, with paper towels on both sides gently press out the water. Do not mash it, just gently dab, move wet spot, dab, etc.

Now you have a damp, small raised glob, slice it into strips no more than 1/8 of an inch wide.

Lay them out separated on a hard surface, like a plate. After a day or so, chop strips up into smaller pieces, after day or so chop it up until it's powder, and let finish drying.

The age of the weed has nothing to do with it, unless the weed was also damp when put up and began to decompose.

Bubble should smell good. If it's putrid, it's being processed incorrectly and sealed up damp. 

If your weed stinks like this, it may be the reason. I have buds that are older, that I used for bubble just for that reason.

Just once, (unless the weed stinks, in which case I would pitch that as well.) Try letting it dry completely. I think your stink problems will evaporate.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 11, 2021)

I am smoking over year old OG Kush. Not as aromatic as it was in the beginning, but still smells dam fine. I monitored it all the way down to 62% before jarring. 

Bubba


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol (Dec 11, 2021)

SusanneH said:


> I realize this is an old thread, but I finally found out the reason for the awful taste. Someone actually mentioned it in either this &/or another thread.
> 
> It’s due to the fact that I’m using year-old weed. The first 2 batches I made were from stuff I grew in 2020. They tasted terrible. Then we made some from fresh frozen….WOW, that tasted great!!!!!
> 
> ...


You could turn it all into Hash Oil… in your case just black tar oil… using gelatin capsules you buy online…That’s a little coconut oil or peanut butter in the gelatin  and that’s a little coconut oil or peanut butter into…gelatin capsule. (that’s what I do sometimes)… it appears to me you need about 70 mg per night.
Approximately 1/3 of a gram of oil…

Assuming your average 20% Thc weed
28gr x 200=5600Mg
5600 / 28=200 
200 / 3= 67 Mg dose

Assuming you know all this disregard,
But you won’t have to taste crappy Hash.


----------



## SusanneH (Dec 13, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Sue how are you storing your weed?
> I store in glass mason jars in freezer as well as seal a meal bags vacuumed down of almost all air and into a storage freezer,
> a yr later still smokes the same.



I store them in mason jars, however I only have two over/under refrigerators w/small freezers, so I can’t do the freezer. But, I hadn’t thought of the vacuum bags. We have a food saver. I wonder if it would help to store it in them even if I can’t use the freezer. My year-old stuff is pretty brown….. it’s also up in the second story of the garage….as in HOT temperatures, which is the opposite of a freezer. I need to find something else, but only have a small ‘cooled’ area as we are in a temporary house while we build (which has already taken 11+ years, and the shortage of materials is now making it even longer…sigh). But, you’ve made me start thinking of ways to help it.

thanks!


----------



## SusanneH (Dec 13, 2021)

Extractminussixtyethanol said:


> You could turn it all into Hash Oil… in your case just black tar oil… using gelatin capsules you buy online…That’s a little coconut oil or peanut butter in the gelatin  and that’s a little coconut oil or peanut butter into…gelatin capsule. (that’s what I do sometimes)… it appears to me you need about 70 mg per night.
> Approximately 1/3 of a gram of oil…
> 
> Assuming your average 20% Thc weed
> ...



Thanks. I was actually thinking of making capsules to avoid not only the taste, but also the coughing as I have COPD, and before when I used the hot rolling pin on it, for some reason I didn‘t cough when I smoked it but am this time. Either way, smoking is surely more harmful.

thanks.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2021)

I decarb and eat my flower on a spoon with Coconut oil or peanut butter. Trying to give my lungs a break.


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol (Dec 13, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I decarb and eat my flower on a spoon with Coconut oil or peanut butter. Trying to give my lungs a break.


Smart…


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol (Dec 13, 2021)

SusanneH said:


> Thanks. I was actually thinking of making capsules to avoid not only the taste, but also the coughing as I have COPD, and before when I used the hot rolling pin on it, for some reason I didn‘t cough when I smoked it but am this time. Either way, smoking is surely more harmful.
> 
> thanks.


Yes, vacuum packing is wonderful. I have one year-old Girl Scout Cookies strain that was cured for several months then vacuum packed. I then put them in a flat but large Tupperware container & put that inside of a plastic food cooler… after one year everybody agrees it taste just as good after it was cured… Gold hairs still & typical GSC Terps smell.

You mentioned you have COPD, have you tried a Herb Vape pen yet ?
Many of my friends are older and have one kind of condition or another, just about all of them smoke the herb now in the Vape pen… no hot smoke no carcinogens.   ???
G pen…





						G Pen Dash Vaporizer
					

A new addition to Grenco Science’s portfolio of dried herb vaporizers, the G Pen Dash brings supreme functionality to the palm of your hand in a powerful, ultra-discreet, lightweight and affordable device.  Featuring a glass glazed stainless steel heating chamber with three temperature settings...




					www.gpen.com
				



(I have not use this one but it is economical and seems to have good construction) 
Up to higher price 





						Ruva Dry Herb Vape Pen | Herbal Vaporizer Pen Kit | AtmosRx
					

The Ruva is a compact dry herb vape with a powerful lithium-ion battery. The heat resistant rubberized finish is also a great detail that adds to the awesomeness of this vaporizer. Shop now!




					www.atmosrx.com
				



Most of my friends who are daily smokers use the PAX brand—
$199-250


----------



## SusanneH (Dec 18, 2021)

Extractminussixtyethanol said:


> Yes, vacuum packing is wonderful. I have one year-old Girl Scout Cookies strain that was cured for several months then vacuum packed. I then put them in a flat but large Tupperware container & put that inside of a plastic food cooler… after one year everybody agrees it taste just as good after it was cured… Gold hairs still & typical GSC Terps smell.
> 
> You mentioned you have COPD, have you tried a Herb Vape pen yet ?
> Many of my friends are older and have one kind of condition or another, just about all of them smoke the herb now in the Vape pen… no hot smoke no carcinogens.   ???
> ...



Vapes actually make me cough A LOT. But, thanks.

I did, however, get a Volcano, which produces a vapor-like smoke. It’s pricey. Normally $479 (like Apple, it’s the same everywhere), but on Black Friday I was able to get one for $359 . It’s really smooth. I’m liking it…… the closest I can come to ‘no smoke’.

I’ll probably start using hash caps made from decarbed bubble hash or RSO, which I’m looking into. RSO sounds easier than bubble hash, even though more expensive with Everclear. I’ll find out as it’s looking like the return on RSO may be higher. I’ve heard it may be as high as 25% where the bh is 10% at best. My last run was only 6.5% …..which, after a days’ work was pretty disappointing….not to mention more work drying it, crumbling it (whichever way may be easier this time…..still working on that one). and drying it the rest of the way…another week……

I’m beginning to wonder why Bubble Hash is so popular. It’s a lot of work!


----------



## Bubba (Dec 18, 2021)

I put weed in zipper bag with ice. Put that in bubble hash washer with more ice and ice water. 

Bubble bags loaded in bucket. Run machine 6-10 mins. Pour through bubble bags. Remove bags scrape out bubble repeat.

Hand stirring is a problem that this little washer solves for around 130 bucks or so.

If you are considering RSO and buying everclear, have you considered qwet honey oil?
That's easy to do.

Bubba


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol (Dec 18, 2021)

SusanneH said:


> Vapes actually make me cough A LOT. But, thanks.
> 
> I did, however, get a Volcano, which produces a vapor-like smoke. It’s pricey. Normally $479 (like Apple, it’s the same everywhere), but on Black Friday I was able to get one for $359 . It’s really smooth. I’m liking it…… the closest I can come to ‘no smoke’.
> 
> ...


BH is a lengthy project, especially if you want maximum return, I process 4–5 times or so for 15-16% return on average…ice hash.
(I use a large cement mixer now attached to my larger horsepower drill on top of a box with hole to secure it—constantly stirred…Ievery now and then paddle mix it to get it all remix and then the drill again.

Your right RSO return 25-27% … that’s about what I got out of it when I made it.
((Have you thought of buying something like the “source” or some other distiller  for alcohol reclaim, I think they run a couple hundred dollars, But making oil on a constant basis the return will be there very quick)).


----------



## Bubba (Dec 18, 2021)

Extractminussixtyethanol said:


> BH is a lengthy project, especially if you want maximum return, I process 4–5 times or so for 15-16% return on average…ice hash.
> (I use a large cement mixer now attached to my larger horsepower drill on top of a box with hole to secure it—constantly stirred…Ievery now and then paddle mix it to get it all remix and then the drill again.
> 
> Your right RSO return 25-27% … that’s about what I got out of it when I made it.
> ((Have you thought of buying something like the “source” or some other distiller  for alcohol reclaim, I think they run a couple hundred dollars, But making oil on a constant basis the return will be there very quick)).


45 times? Or 4 - 5 times?

Thanks,

Bubba


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol (Dec 18, 2021)

Bubba said:


> 45 times? Or 4 - 5 times?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bubba


Ha hahhh ha, You caught that fast I about fell out of my chair when I saw it, it’s been corrected thnx


----------



## Bubba (Dec 18, 2021)

Well, I went back and it was corrected and thought I just "mislooked" lol. 45 times would make green mush!

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 18, 2021)

Extractminussixtyethanol said:


> Ha hahhh ha, You caught that fast I about fell out of my chair when I saw it, it’s been corrected thnx


Welcome Extra
You missed the welcome boat





Do you have any of your edie methods posted anywhere?
Glad to have you on board


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol (Dec 18, 2021)

Not really, just do gelatin capsules with hash oil & peanut butter (3 rice grains worth & hold on to your sails  !!!)

I’m assuming Edie short for Edibles !

I’ve posted my hash oil making method cold cold cold…& cold.


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol (Dec 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Welcome Extra
> You missed the welcome boat
> View attachment 284444
> 
> ...


My niece just gave me this recipe, says mighty potent…

Edible S’more:
Gram crackers
Decarboxylated Herb 
Nutella
Butter (No Margin)
Marshmallows optional
Mix —1/2 gram (or less/more depending on tolerance) of Herb mixed into Nutella & some Butter mixed in & placed onto Gram cracker top & covered with 2nd gram cracker, marshmallow added optional !
Bake @ 250f till just hot, time varies in different ovens 7-10Min., remove & enjoy.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2021)

Extractminussixtyethanol said:


> My niece just gave me this recipe, says mighty potent…
> 
> Edible S’more:
> Gram crackers
> ...


Sounds like what I have heard called a Fire Cracker 
Nice  did you try it yet?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2021)

Extractminussixtyethanol said:


> Not really, just do gelatin capsules with hash oil & peanut butter (3 rice grains worth & hold on to your sails  !!!)
> 
> I’m assuming Edie short for Edibles !
> 
> I’ve posted my hash oil making method cold cold cold…& cold.


3 grains size WOW HOLD ON..............................
You don't green out from a dosage that size?


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol (Dec 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Sounds like what I have heard called a Fire Cracker
> Nice  did you try it yet?


Yes your right she called it a Firecracker.
I’ve Never had one folks so dosage would have to be a calculated guess for me other than what she mentioned!?!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2021)

Extractminussixtyethanol said:


> Yes your right she called it a Firecracker.
> I’ve Never had one folks so dosage would have to be a calculated guess for me other than what she mentioned!?!


Well if you take RSO 3 rice sized grains at a time 
I bet you need to triple a reg dose for a normal persons dosage


----------

